# Girl Names for pup



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hubby has finally agreed and allowed me to pick the name for our girl who will be here sept 17. Now I am lost. I know I want an old name, like a greek goddess or a roman name, but I can't find many I like. So I figured I'd ask what you like for girl names. Hubby wants Sasha, but I'm not to fond of it. I prefer Saschta in that case.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

The following websites all have tons of names and all have meanings and where they came from. I picked out just a few that sounded neat. Congrats and pictures when you get her!


Goddess Names

Aphrodite, hera, isis, ceres, morrigan, nephthys, nike, rhea, persephone, venus, vesta, 

Goddess Names

agrona,aletco, andraste, antiope, arundhati, asherha, astraia, aurora, calliope, delphinia, demeter, fauna, 

Goddess names from around the world. 

These are from all around the world

arinnia, erigone, rati, sophia, zemelo,daphne, eurydice, penelope, indrani, durga,


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

L'rig


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

my favorite site for names is behindthename.com

What kind of name are you looking for? A particular letter or meaning?


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Athena would be my pick.


----------



## lovethebreed (Feb 13, 2011)

Zena Princess Warrior...or is it Warrior Princess???


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Tanja, Emma, Roxie, Katja, Sophia, Sophie, Mel, 

GERMAN DOG NAMES -  suggestions for naming your puppy


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

I love either Persephone or Pandora! Both are sooo girly.

Ronda


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hestia
Hera
Astra
Aurora
Juno
Luciana
Minerva
Rhea
Medusa
Calypso
Ananke
Carya
Circe
Cybele
Despina
Enyo
Epione
Megara
Eris
Halia
Hecate
Nyx
Ossa
Bast
Epona
Freya
Hella
Pomona
Vesta


----------



## Cree (Jan 25, 2011)

I second Athena


----------



## Gloria (Jul 5, 2011)

I had a similar issue when I was trying to figure out what I wanted to name our girl...I wanted a German name. Our breeder said she was from an "O" litter and her name should begin with an "O"...not many names I could find that I liked. Then one day before we had brought her home I was sitting on the couch watching TV and it popped into my head...."Nikita"; her full name is "Our Nikita vom Rivergreen"...managed to get that "O" in there. 
Nikita means "unconquerable" or "unconquered" and her name suits her perfectly!
Dog Names | Dog Name Meanings Of Nikita
Nikita | Name Meaning & Origin | Boy or Girl Name Nikita | Baby Names World

Dakota's name popped into my head too when I was trying to name him. Please post what you decide.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I vote Athena, I know an Athena, she is smart, beautiful and driven in life. <3


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love Athina, as well as Isis, Halo, and a few others. Hubby is really set on Sasha. When he was younger he had a GSD named Sasha who his dad used to beat! So he says he wants to have a dog named Sasha now who he can actually properly take care of. So I'm thinking I might give in. Although I am still looking into other name


----------



## Management (Aug 1, 2011)

my brother makes an Italian varietal white wine named called "Pavi" here in the Napa Valley. Maybe something Italian that talks to both of you might work.:apple:


----------



## sna1987 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmm...Greek or Roman goddesses: Vest, Hestia, Aphrodite, Venus, Artemis, Achelois, Hera, Tyche, Fortuna, Ambrosia, Edisia, Demeter, Circe, Egeria, Empanda, Epona, Iaso, Aeceso, Aegle, Hygeia, Panceia, Epione, Achlys, Adicia, Adrastia, Amaltheia, Ida, Antheia. I hope that helps at least a little.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the names. We have decided on Sasha. Not my ideal name as I wanted a Roman or Greek Goddess name, but I know it means a lot to hubby to have her named after the GSD girl he had as a kid. He loved that dogand she was extremely protective of him. His father was extremely abusive towards it, so I guess for him it's his way to make it right with this dog. Maybe our next one I can name


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

You're a good wife and Sasha is a great name.


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

paulag1955 said:


> You're a good wife and Sasha is a great name.


AGREED :laugh:


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ha ha, im going to show hubby those last two posts lol


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

I have cats Zeus, Apollo, Athena, and Pandora. I also had Aurora in the past. She was my special girl, dainty and prissy. You get what you ask for in the Gods. Zeus is bossy, Apollo is bohemian and artsy, Athena is pretty but aloof, and Pandora is just plain out trouble. Sasha is a lovely name and he will always link her to a special kindness from you.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Sasha is a lovely name. My sister has a standard poodle named Sasha. I never really cared for poodles before I met this girl -- she's 12-years-old, has been on a raw diet (Primal) most her life, and is as fit and active as a pup! She is clean and lean, and has no health problems. We hope she lives for another 12 years. May your Sasha have an equally long and healthy life.

When she's in "Super Sasha Flying Mode," as pictured, we call her SASHA FIERCE!


----------



## joshmrt (Feb 29, 2012)

*Sasha is a great GSD name.*

Sasha is a great name for a GSD! Sasha actually means defender of man, which is exactly what GSDs are, man's best friends and defenders. The name isn't of German origin, its actually of Greek origin, but that doesn't really matter as long as the name fits your girl. It can be hard to find a great female German name for a GSD, but I found a decent list of German Shepherd dog names at this site. I hope this helps everyone with naming their GSDs!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Greek or Roman (?) goddess Daphne - a creature who loved running through the forests.


----------

